# Mind wouldn't shut off last night!



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Slept for a little then my overactive mind would wake me up! Not a very restful or peaceful night. Too many thoughts chasing each other through my head. There are a couple that are still roaming around up there and I need some perspective on them.

First, H is coming in on the 25th of this month to retrieve his stuff from our son's garage. I talked to H day before yesterday and he brought up the topic. Now he didn't directly ask if he would see me while he was here but it has occurred to me that he may just expect that I'll be there. Not sure I'm ready to actually see him, still want to smack and eye gouge him! Just hearing his voice hurts, can't imagine what a visual will do to me. With all that I am doing for me, I don't think he deserves to see me, not yet. Any thoughts, suggestions?

Second, something he did say has been playing like a broken record in my brain. He was saying how no one calls/talks to him these days, the kids, his mom, our friends, etc. The only calls he gets are from bill collectors. Is he starting to miss things the way they were before? I don't want to read into this something that really isn't there.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh man. Tough one.

First of all, the phone works two ways. If he wants to reach out to people he can pick up the damn phone and call that person. Boo freakin hoo would have been my answer to that.

I understand the nervousness of seeing him. The next time I see my stbx will probably be in court. That's a good thing since I can't bring any implements of death in there for when we're finally back in the same room together.

I wouldn't read anything into it since he really didn't say anything. It almost seems to be he's feeling all sorry for himself and going back to the proverbial well for emotional support. He knows you'll give it to him. DON'T! he made his decision, he can live with it. When he's feeling alone he can talk to the guy in Bangalore who is calling about his delinquent Kohl's bill.

staircase is not feeling any mercy today apparently.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

staircase said:


> Oh man. Tough one.
> 
> First of all, the phone works two ways. If he wants to reach out to people he can pick up the damn phone and call that person. Boo freakin hoo would have been my answer to that.
> 
> ...


Stair is right - AGAIN! What did he expect from the kids and family, to walk out on you (and them in a sense) and then for them to be perfectly OK with that? Uhhh, No! Same thing is happening to my wife. There's just a sense of betrayal there that will take time for them to get over - if ever. 

Next time he asks you that, I would say that you have nothing to do with that and please don't ask again because you don't know and you are not responsible for their actions. At the same time you can add to drop a hint, "did you lose their phone numbers?" LOL. Well, that would be kind of sarcastic but so what.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

keep a pad of paper and pen handy on a nightstand so when the brain goes crazy in the middle of the night, you can release those thoughts by writing them down...

My wife moans and groans that the boys don't call her, see her much...I just laugh, tell her I got to go that I've got another call...pisses her off!


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

staircase said:


> Oh man. Tough one.
> 
> First of all, the phone works two ways. If he wants to reach out to people he can pick up the damn phone and call that person. Boo freakin hoo would have been my answer to that.
> 
> ...


Staircase, you make me laugh! I think I'll add you to my list of 5 things I'm thankful for tonight 

So can relate Cherokee, but I have to see mine ALL the FREAKIN' time since we have young kids. Sigh.....


----------

